# Roxi, my beautiful little girl



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Roxi went to the vets yesterday to get put to sleep. She was so weak, it wasn’t fair on her to keep her alive. She was just over 2 years old and was showing signs of aging, really quickly. She was sleeping more and more, only waking up when i went over to the cage, or if she was hungry or thirsty. She couldn’t walk properly, her balance was gone by the end, she kept falling over. So for those reasons, and the fact that she was losing weight incredibly quickly, her fur was thinning and that she couldn’t eat or drink on her own, she got put to sleep yesterday morning.


Roxi was a wonderful rat to own. Her and Rosie were my first ever rats and oh god am I glad I had the chance to own Roxi. She was beautiful, she was loving, she was clingy to the point of becoming annoying, she was everything you would want in a rat. Never was she super hyper, but never was she really a cuddler. She did things when she wanted and never let anyone stop her. If she wanted Rosie’s treat, she wouldn’t stop until she got it. If she wanted some of my biscuit, rather than taking the peice I would offer her, she’d grab the whole biscuit and run away with it. 


She was the perfect little rat, my heart rat. So easy to introduce to others, she was so submissive, she just wanted to be loved by everyone (tearing up now…) she’d look after the younger ones, she’d stand up for Rosie if Rhona was picking on her, she’d do her best to cuddle up into your hair and sit on your shoulder whenever she could. Dad even had a soft spot for her and he hates my pets.


She was so good all the time. I could leave her running around my room while I made lunch and when i came back, she’d run over to me as if she hadn’;t seen me in weeks. Whenever I went away for a weekend, when I returned home, she’d alway be the first at the cage to greet me. When I opened the door to the cage, she’d jump into my arms and snuggle into me. She’d be happy to sit on the sofa with me for hours at a time and sleep beside me when i watched TV or listened to music. She was the perfect little companion and I couldn’t have asked for a better pet.


Even in her final hours, when she was as weak as anything, she’d still try and come over to me when I opened the cage. She’d try so hard to climb out of the hammock to come and see me and get fuss. Right up to the end she was always perfect to me. At the vets, she sat in my hand and bruxed one final time… She said her goodbye.


Rest In Peace Roxi, my baby girl. I love you.


Sleeptight beautiful, i’ll never forget you.


16th Feb 2013 - 31st Jan 2015

I'm going to post photos of her, sorry for the spam of pictures. Its hard to choose favourite ones...









My favourite photo of her and her sister (and best friend) Rosie together.









She had the cutest yawn









Sometimes when she was sleeping she'd look as if she was smiling.









She used to love going outside in the summer and was always so well behaved.









She had the prettiest face i've ever seen, her siamese colour was beautiful.









Honeycomb style hammocks were her favourite type of hammock by far.









RIP Roxi, i'll miss you <3


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. ❤


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Such sad news


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Roxi


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

thankyou everyone <3
These last few days have been hard. Both for me and for Rosie (who's now on her own, because Echo won't accept her back into the group at all...) and I feel so sorry for her


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

Aw hon... I'm so sorry... Your tribute had me tearing up. So sorry you lost her, but SO SO glad you got the chance to become her friend.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Thankyou  x


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

It's never easy losing one, especially one who's claimed your heart. You have my condolences, she was truly a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Roxi was beautiful.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Thankyou everyone  

I just can't believe she's really gone... Its not the same without her! 😢


----------



## Amethyst42 (Aug 17, 2014)

R.I.P. to your little girl.


----------

